# Horseweed (Marestail)?



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

This is the most common fall/winter weed I've noticed so far in my lawn. I hand-pull them when I see it. I believe it to be a young horseweed (marestail) which are annuals. Can someone please confirm? Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think it is horseweed . I had some when the house was built and the horseweed leaf pattern is different.

I know I've seen this weed before, I just cant recall the name.


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

It does look like a young horseweed.

http://ipm.ucanr.edu/PMG/C/W-CO-CCAN-YP.001.html


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation.

I found a document that shows pictures of the young and mature plant. I've definitely seen the mature plant in the disturbed edges bordering my lawn next to the woods. I hand-pull the mature plant but apparently I'm not pulling up enough of the tap root. I'm probably missing mature plants further away from the lawn area as well and those mature plants are spreading weed seeds.

Marestail: Identification and Management in Nursery and Landscape Settings


----------

